# Βένετους η Ενετούς;



## shawnee

Βένετους η Ενετούς

Καλημέρα σας και εύχομαι να μην μ’ έχετε βαρεθεί ακόμα,

	Το ορθογραφικό μου μονό δίνει την επιλογή για το ένα η το άλλο απο τους άνωθεν όρους όμως εγώ προτιμώ να γράψω «Βενετούς» έχοντας την εντύπωση (μάλλον λανθασμένη) ότι τα «Ενετοί» κ.λ.π. είναι Καθαρευουσιάνικα. Διαφωτίστε με σας παρακαλώ.


----------



## apmoy70

shawnee said:


> Βένετους η Ενετούς
> 
> Καλημέρα σας και εύχομαι να μην μ’ έχετε βαρεθεί ακόμα,
> 
> Το ορθογραφικό μου μονό δίνει την επιλογή για το ένα η το άλλο απο τους άνωθεν όρους όμως εγώ προτιμώ να γράψω «Βενετούς» έχοντας την εντύπωση (μάλλον λανθασμένη) ότι τα «Ενετοί» κ.λ.π. είναι Καθαρευουσιάνικα. Διαφωτίστε με σας παρακαλώ.



Κατ'αρχάς οι Βένετοι δεν έχουν σχέση με τους Ενετούς. Οι Βένετοι ήταν μιά από τις φατρίες της Κωνσταντινούπολης που σχηματίστηκαν από τη συμπαράσταση των θεατών του ιπποδρόμου στους αρματηλάτες των ιπποδρομιών (κάτι σαν fan club θα λέγαμε σήμερα). Οι φατρίες αυτές ήταν τέσσερις, οι Λευκοί, οι Ερυθροί, οι Πράσινοι και οι Βένετοι (δηλ. οι Κυανοί). Οι φατρίες αυτές πήραν το όνομά τους από το χρώμα του ρουχισμού που φορούσαν. Το όνομα Βένετοι το πήραν γιατί το χρώμα γιά την βαφή του ρουχισμού τους, το εισήγαγαν από τη Βενετία.
Οι Βενετοί (αν εννοείς αυτούς) απ'την άλλη, έχουν σχέση με τους Ενετούς. Τα ονόματα Ενετοί/Βενετοί είναι δύο διαφορετικά εθνωνύμια του ίδιου λαού. Οι Ενετοί ακολουθώντας τους Ούννους πέρασαν στην Ευρώπη και εγκαταστάθηκαν στη Γαλατία (Αρμορική) και στην Ιταλία, όπου και ίδρυσαν την Βενετία.


----------



## Akritas

Μάλλον εννοείς Βενετούς? Αν ναι, είναι το ίδιο με το 'Ενετούς'. Θα συνιστούσα την χρήση του 'Ενετοί' όταν αναφέρεσε στο παρελθόν (π.χ. Ενετική Αυτοκρατορία, Ενετοκρατία κλπ) και το Βενετοί για το παρών.


----------



## shawnee

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον apmou70 το άλλο νόημα περί φατρίες για της οποίες γνωρίζω βέβαια άλλα πουθενά δεν είχα δει, ούτε στο Ράνσημαν ούτε αλλού, σχέση με τη λέξη Βένετοι. Εγώ βέβαια εννοούσα τους κατακτητές του μεσαίωνα απο τη Βενετία τους οποίους βλέπω να αναφέρονται και ως «Βενετοί» και ως «Ενετοί» σε σύγχρονα ιστορικά βιβλία, μπορεί να είναι και πιο συνηθισμένο το «Βενετοί», χωρίς να έχω κάνει έλεγχο. Γ’αυτό το λόγο μου απομένει λίγη αμφιβολία ακόμα συγνώμη Ακρητα.
Ευχαριστώ για το κόπο σας


----------



## Cynastros

άλλες γραφές, άλλες εποχές. πρώτη του Ομήρου που αναφέρεται στους  Ενετούς ώς συμμάχους των Τρώων. Πιθανώς είναι κάποια περιοχή πέριξ της σημερινής Βενετίας, απο τη ρίζα ΒΕΝ πιθανώς και VENUS, Αφροδίτη Ελληνιστί, η μητέρα του Αινεία γενάρχη των Λατίνων.
Βενετοί αυτοαποκαλούνται ή Ουενετοί, Ενετοί ήταν γνωστοί στα χρόνια του Ομήρου. 

Ιλ. 2.848 - 852Au)ta\rPuraίxmhjάgePaίonaja)gkulotό/coujtήlo/qene)cAmudώnoja)p'  Aciou= eu)ru\ r(έontoj, Aciou= oύka/llistonύdwre)pikίdnataiaίan.Paflagόnwnd' h(geίtoPulaimέneojlάsionkήre)cEnetw½n, όqenh(miόnwngέ/noja)groterά/wn,

 Άta/oulfojgeno/menoju(p'  Alarίχoumeta/pemptoj, w¨je)ntoίja)nwte/rwdiech=lqon, e)peraiwqhta\j Άlpeijta\ja)po\  Paionίaje)pith\nOu)enetίanferou/saj.

Πολυβίου Ιστ. 2.23.1.1 -23.2.4Oίde\  Gaisa/taiGala/taisusthsa/menoi du/namin polutelh= kaibareίanήkonu(pera/rantejta\j Άlpeijeιjto\nPάdonpotamo\nέteimeta\ th\nth=jxώrajdia/dosino)gdo/%. to\ me\noύntw½nInso/mbrwnkaiBoίwnge/nojέmeinegennaίwje)ntaίje)ca)rxh=je)pibolaίj, oίd'  Ou)e/netoikaiGonoma/noi, diapresbeusame/nwnRwmaίwn, tou/toijeίlontosummaxeίn.


----------



## shawnee

Ευχαριστώ για τις περαιτέρω πληροφορίες Cynastros, και του ότι αναστήσατε στο θέμα αυτό που συνεχίζει να με προβληματίζει παρά την καλή διάθεση των ανταποκριτών. Αν κα με οδηγείτε να χρησιμοποιήσω το ορό Ενετοί γνωρίζω απο κάποια παραδείγματα που έχω στο χέρι ότι ισχύ και το Βενετοί. Επειδή τα ελληνικά μου είναι ενός απλού επιπέδου ας τα πούμε πρέπει να αποφύγω όσο μπορώ τους χαρακτηρισμούς που ενθυμίζουν αρχαϊσμούς κ.λ.π. 
Π.χ. 
1. Ζαπάντη, Σ. (Διδάκτωρ Παν. Ιωαννίνων) Κεφαλονιά 1500 – 1571… εκδ. 1999 και προϊστάμενη του ΓΑΚ Κεφαλονιάς: σ. 247, « …. όπως είχε γίνει σε άλλος τόπους της νησιωτικής *Βενετικής *επικράτειας ...».
2. Μοσχόπουλάς, Γ. (Διδάκτωρ Παν. Ιωαννίνων)  Ιστορία της Κεφαλονιάς εκδ. 1990 τ. 1ος σ. 118, «... γενικότερο σύστημα της Γαληνοτάτης Πολιτείας της *Βενετίας*...», και, « αφού χαλκεύονται έτσι απο τις *Βενετικές* Αρχές» και, «.. θα ελέγχονται απο τον ανώτερο *Βετετό *Διοικητή τον Προβλεπτή του νησιού».
3. Παρατηρώ επίσης στη μετάφραση Κώστα Κουρεμένου του βιβλίου του Mazower Θεσσαλονίκη Πόλη των φαντασμάτων (ελ. Εκδ. 2006) ..... ότι ανα το κείμενο αποφεύγετε οτιδήποτε αναφορά σε Ενετούς και προτιμάται το «*οι Βενετοί*». 

	Εύχομαι οι απορίες μου να μην είναι ανόητες και μπορέσω εν τέλει με την βοήθεια σας να βρω άκρη σ’ αυτό το ζήτημα.


----------



## cougr

Hi shawnee, I was wondering if there is a distinction made for the terms Ενετοί/Βενετοί in English? It appears that the problem here is one of older/newer Greek nomenclature and hence maybe the solution to your problem lies in ascertaining precisely when the newer nomenclature became popular or formalized. So that prior to this they would be 
Ενετοί and henceforth.

EDIT1: The other possibility-which seems quite likely-is that the terms are used interchangeably based on author's discretion.This at least, appears to be the case with historical references to the terms. Whatever the case I'll admit it's all a bit confusing.

EDIT 2: It appears that others have also been problematized by the issue, eg Google the wiki article Συζήτηση:Κρητική *λογοτεχνία* της Βενετοκρατίας.(Sorry cutting and pasting the address didn't work)


----------



## Cynastros

Οπως καλά θα γνωρίζετε  shawnee, βρίσκεται σε χρήση ταυτόχρονα και ο όρος ''Ενετοκρατία''  θα παρομοίαζα τη διαφορά αυτή με μία άλλη,  παραδείγματος χάριν με το, ''Ιατρός''  επισήμως και το Γιατρός ανεπίσημα. αφού σημαίνει το ίδιο, ποιά η διαφορά?


----------



## shawnee

Σας ευχαριστώ και τους διό σας. Προς το παρόν γέρνω προς το Βενετοί με σταθερότερη πεποίθηση, αν και το Google (thanks for the reference cougr)  και ο Μπαμπινιώτης λένε αλλιώς;


----------



## winegrower

Cynastros said:


> Ιλ. 2.848 - 852Au)ta\rPuraίxmhjάgePaίonaja)gkulotό/coujtήlo/qene)cAmudώnoja)p' Aciou= eu)ru\ r(έontoj, Aciou= oύka/llistonύdwre)pikίdnataiaίan.Paflagόnwnd' h(geίtoPulaimέneojlάsionkήre)cEnetw½n, όqenh(miόnwngέ/noja)groterά/wn,
> 
> Άta/oulfojgeno/menoju(p' Alarίχoumeta/pemptoj, w¨je)ntoίja)nwte/rwdiech=lqon, e)peraiwqhta\j Άlpeijta\ja)po\ Paionίaje)pith\nOu)enetίanferou/saj.


Για κάποιο λόγο οι βιβλιογραφικές σου αναφορές βγαίνουν ακατανόητες.
Έχω την εξής απορία: Τώρα που βλέπεις την καταχώρηση σου στο forum, σου φαίνεται εντάξει;


----------



## Cynastros

Υπάρχει πρόβλημα γραμματοσειράς, μου το έχουν επισημάνει και άλλοι φίλοι σ' αυτή τη σελίδα σήμερα. Ενώ εγώ τα διαβάζω σωστά αυτα που έχω καταχωρήσει, καποιοι άλλοι δεν μπορούν να το δούν όπως εγώ το βλέπω, θα το διορθώσω όμως, απλά δεν το γνώριζα ως τώρα, συγνώμη για την ταλαιπωρία και ευχαριστώ.
[θα προσπαθήσω κάποια στιγμή σύντομα, να αποκαταστήσω τα ήδη υπάρχοντα].


----------



## Cynastros

apmoy70 said:


> Κατ'αρχάς οι Βένετοι δεν έχουν σχέση με τους Ενετούς. Οι Βένετοι ήταν μιά από τις φατρίες της Κωνσταντινούπολης που σχηματίστηκαν από τη συμπαράσταση των θεατών του ιπποδρόμου στους αρματηλάτες των ιπποδρομιών (κάτι σαν fan club θα λέγαμε σήμερα). Οι φατρίες αυτές ήταν τέσσερις, οι Λευκοί, οι Ερυθροί, οι Πράσινοι και οι Βένετοι (δηλ. οι Κυανοί). Οι φατρίες αυτές πήραν το όνομά τους από το χρώμα του ρουχισμού που φορούσαν. Το όνομα Βένετοι το πήραν γιατί το χρώμα γιά την βαφή του ρουχισμού τους, το εισήγαγαν από τη Βενετία.
> Οι Βενετοί (αν εννοείς αυτούς) απ'την άλλη, έχουν σχέση με τους Ενετούς. Τα ονόματα Ενετοί/Βενετοί είναι δύο διαφορετικά εθνωνύμια του ίδιου λαού. Οι Ενετοί ακολουθώντας τους Ούννους πέρασαν στην Ευρώπη και εγκαταστάθηκαν στη Γαλατία (Αρμορική) και στην Ιταλία, όπου και ίδρυσαν την Βενετία.


Επί των ημερών της ανατολικής Ρωμαικής αυτοκρατορίας, υπήρξαν παραχωρήσεις προς τη Βενετία, πολλά λιμάνια μεταξύ άλλων, και φυσικά Βενετοί έποικοι τόσοι που μπορούσαν να επηρεάζουν τα πολιτικά πράγματα. Κάτι ανάλογο σήμερα με τις ποδοσφαιρικές ομάδες, παραδείγματος χάριν ΠΑΟΚ, ΑΕΚ, αθλητικοι σύλλογοι Κωνσταντινουπόλεως. πως μπορει να μην υπάρχει σχέση?


----------



## Cynastros

Cynastros said:


> άλλες γραφές, άλλες εποχές. πρώτη του Ομήρου που αναφέρεται στους  Ενετούς ώς συμμάχους των Τρώων. Πιθανώς είναι κάποια περιοχή πέριξ της σημερινής Βενετίας, απο τη ρίζα ΒΕΝ πιθανώς και VENUS, Αφροδίτη Ελληνιστί, η μητέρα του Αινεία γενάρχη των Λατίνων.
> Βενετοί αυτοαποκαλούνται ή Ουενετοί, Ενετοί ήταν γνωστοί στα χρόνια του Ομήρου.
> 
> Ιλ. 2.848 - 852 [διόρθωση] Αυτάρ Πυραίχμης άγε Παίονας αγκυλοτόξους τήλοθεν εξ  Αμυδώνος απ' Αξιού ευρύ 'ρέοντος , Αξιού ού κάλλιστον ύδωρ επικίδναται αίαν . Παφλαγόνων δ' ηγείτο Πυλαιμένεος λάσιον κήρ εξ *Ενετών,* όθεν ημιόνων γένος αγροτεράων.
> 
> άλλος.
> Αταουλφος γενόμενος υπ'  Αλαρίχου μεταπεμπτος ώς εν τοίς ανωτέρω διεξήλθον , επεραιώθη τας Άλπεις τας απο Παιονίας επι την *Ουενετίαν* φέρουσας.
> 
> 
> Πολυβίου Ιστ. 2.23.1.1 -23.2.4-  Οι δέ Γαισάται Γαλάται συστησάμενοι δύναμιν πολυτελή και βαρείαν ήκον υπεραραντες τας Άλπεις τον Πάδον ποταμόν έτει μετά την της χώρας διάδοσιν ογδόωι. το μέν ούν των Ινσομβρων και Βοίων γένος έμεινε γενναίως εν ταίς εξ αρχής επιβολαίς, οίδ' *Ουενετοί* και Γονομάνοι, διαπρεσβευσαμένων Ρωμαίων, τούτοις είλοντο συμμαχείν.


----------



## apmoy70

cynastros said:


> Επί των ημερών της ανατολικής Ρωμαικής αυτοκρατορίας, υπήρξαν παραχωρήσεις προς τη Βενετία, πολλά λιμάνια μεταξύ άλλων, και φυσικά Βενετοί έποικοι τόσοι που μπορούσαν να επηρεάζουν τα πολιτικά πράγματα. Κάτι ανάλογο σήμερα με τις ποδοσφαιρικές ομάδες, παραδείγματος χάριν ΠΑΟΚ, ΑΕΚ, αθλητικοι σύλλογοι Κωνσταντινουπόλεως. πως μπορει να μην υπάρχει σχέση?


Προφανώς και θα ήταν δυνατό Βενετοί έποικοι από το Πέραν (εκεί ήταν η αποικία τους στην Πόλη, στην Ασιατική ακτή) να ήταν μέλη της φατρίας των Βενέτων ή και των υπολοίπων. Η ονομασία όμως της φατρίας δεν οφείλεται στην εθνοτική καταγωγή των μελών της, αλλά στο χρώμα του ρουχισμού των μελών της. Και «βένετο», είναι η μεσαιωνική ελληνική ονομασία του κυανού χρώματος διότι η βαφή εισαγόταν από την Βενετία.


----------



## shawnee

Ah! finally I get it! The creation of this side issue was due to my unintended placing of the accent on the first syllable instead of the last in the original post. A mistake I picked up only recently (Vlax). But the discussion of the factions has been most illuminating. Now to start a thread on how many words are there in Greek for blue? And why so many?
Kaloriziko ta prasina.


----------

